# James White's response to Norman Geisler



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 15, 2010)

This video is James White responding to Norman Geisler's Farmer analogy,one that he is well known for and is available in his book "Chosen but Free".Dr White does a fantastic job at ripping holes in Geisler's argumentation as you will see and as well he should.The audio doesnt track well in the video but it's well worth watching,I posted this video on YouTube not to personally take down Dr Geisler whom I respect as a fellow brother in Christ,but to defend God's Glory in "doing all things after the counsel of His own will" Ephesians 1:11. and to thank Dr White for all he does.

YouTube - James White's response to Norman Geisler


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 16, 2010)

White is correct. Geisler's analogy is wonderful at tugging at the strings of the heart, but it is woefully un-biblical, as White demonstrates. Spurgeon summed up the underlying attitude nicely:



> “There is no attribute of God more comforting to his children than the doctrine of Divine Sovereignty. Under the most adverse circumstances, in the most severe troubles, they believe that Sovereignty has ordained their afflictions, that Sovereignty overrules them, and that Sovereignty will sanctify them all.
> 
> There is nothing for which the children of God ought more earnestly to contend than the dominion of their Master over all creation—the kingship of God over all the works of his own hands—the throne of God, and his right to sit upon that throne.
> 
> ...



AMR


----------

